# A game of HorrorClix anyone?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone see this game? They have some really cool characters in this game that somone like Krough might like to take a look at. Here is their website. They have a char that is called the sweet Skeletal Maiden. She looks bad!

http://www.wizkidsgames.com/horrorclix/


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like fun!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I like it for the graphics. I can steal them and us them for my huant.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Man, I love that werewolf image on the main page!

/has a thing for furry, full-moon types


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm a big fan of lycanthropes too, Double G. That image on the first page I think is of a Marvel character by the name of Jack Russell aka *Werewolf By Night.* They were supposed to make a movie of it, but i haven't heard a thing in about a year. Best guess? It's in that dreaded place called "Production Hell." 

It probably will never be made, and if they go by the idea they were going to go by, maybe it shouldn't. On another werewolf related note. Benecio Del Toro is supposed to be in the remake of *The Wolfman.* God, please don't let Jacky-Boy be the whiny type that Lon Chaney Jr. was!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I'm a big fan of lycanthropes too, Double G. That image on the first page I think is of a Marvel character by the name of Jack Russell aka *Werewolf By Night.* They were supposed to make a movie of it, but i haven't heard a thing in about a year. Best guess? It's in that dreaded place called "Production Hell."
> 
> It probably will never be made, and if they go by the idea they were going to go by, maybe it shouldn't...


Sounds like a job for the Sinister Screenplay Writer!! 

Hmmm...now who should we cast as Jack Russell???


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If it were in my hands, Josh Holloway would be the perfect candidate for the role. He looks absolutely the part and I believe he could convincingly pull it off. Of course, Holloway has also been bandied about as the obvious choice to play X-Men's Gambit, should another one come up, but we'll see what happens.

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Double G.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That game looks sweet. I just hope you can buy individual pieces instead of random boosters full of the same common pieces over and over.


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

It does look extremely cool but dammit I can't start collecting something NEW!!! I have too much junk as it is! Where's 'Clean Sweep' when you need it?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hell.
Who voted for Aliens vs Predator instead of Ghostbusters?!?!  
Anyways, the Ghostbuster molds are being retooled into....Ghost Finders.


----------

